# Just removed over 150 thousand viruses...



## thebeephaha (Dec 29, 2008)

Off of a customer's computer...







Yeaaa.

AntiVir does a good job. It found all that, Norton 360 found none. What antivirus do you like?


----------



## stefanels (Dec 29, 2008)

Kaspersky


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't use any AV programs but that's crazy. 150,000...


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> Off of a customer's computer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



panda AV ftw...

hmmm whats with the crack in the corner did someone have a field day with the LCD????


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 29, 2008)

"My computer keeps running slow, I don't understand...." :shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2008)

I use Kaspersky too does a great job at keeeping the nasties away and 150,000 odd thats unreal.


----------



## rangerone766 (Dec 29, 2008)

i bet 98% or more are just cookies though. if you dont surf porm theres really no nead for anti virus.

i run adaware and spybot and i go to trend micro and do the online scan once a week, but thats it.


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 29, 2008)

kysg said:


> panda AV ftw...
> 
> hmmm whats with the crack in the corner did someone have a field day with the LCD????




Dude thats just his Wallpaper thats looks like its cracked and if it was really a crack it would show over top the AV window too


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2008)

EiSFX said:


> Dude thats just his Wallpaper thats looks like its cracked and if it was really a crack it would show over top the AV window too



And it wouldn't show in a PrtScn screenshot anyway.


----------



## thebeephaha (Dec 30, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> i bet 98% or more are just cookies though. if you dont surf porm theres really no nead for anti virus.
> 
> i run adaware and spybot and i go to trend micro and do the online scan once a week, but thats it.



I don't think AntiVir kills cookies.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> i bet 98% or more are just cookies though. if you dont surf porm theres really no nead for anti virus.



You crazy? Surfing any website without an antivirus is like fucking a hooker without a condom :shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 30, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> You crazy? Surfing any website without an antivirus is like fucking a hooker without a condom :shadedshu



Boy I fuck a lot of hookers with out condoms then


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2008)

You fuck hookers? 

I use nod32,and i agree,running your pc with no protection is asking for trouble.


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> And it wouldn't show in a PrtScn screenshot anyway.



Damn I feel like a total jackass 
I'm am seriously lacking in common sense as of lately....

I stand corrected.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

tigger said:


> I use nod32



Because you're a genius, everybody should follow our lead and use it as well. Best damn AV on the market.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess, that's why av-comparatives gave Avira the overall best of 2008 in their report:http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse/summary2008.pdf


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Boy I fuck a lot of hookers with out condoms then



+1 


No active X and I'm fine....it's always when I give in and click yes then:shadedshu to myself


I hate running anti-virus I really really do....On my top 10 list and is near the top if not the top of things I hate to run.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2008)

It says nod32 won for the last two years,and it was close this year,so imo that makes nod32 the better bet.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

95Viper said:


> I guess, that's why av-comparatives gave Avira the overall best of 2008 in their report:http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse/summary2008.pdf



Psh, NOD 32 came in second, and honestly that's an opinion based article (just like my opinion that ESET is better) in fact the fact that it takes so little system resources to run yet is still powerful enough to beat down your dad and rape your mother is the reason I say it's best.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

For one as a kid when we would get one....my dad would make me check around 400 A: disk ..............!@$!er 

It's made me hate it to this DAY!!!!

I'd rather trash them all now!


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 30, 2008)

@thebeephaha:  That is alot of viruses.  It would interesting to know how it would even boot.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

95Viper said:


> @thebeephaha:  That is alot of viruses.  It would interesting to know how it would even boot.



Most virus are not made to destory but made to learn what you are looking at.


MOST


It's not like the old days when people in Russia sat back and did it for fun. All those people get paid these days to stop it! Or to make money by selling peoples habits.


I don't know a record but I have seen some VERY VERY VERY bad ones.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2008)

Probably most of the viruses these days come from the anti virus companys.Keep us jumpy and buying their programs.


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 30, 2008)

tigger said:


> You fuck hookers?
> 
> I use nod32,and i agree,running your pc with no protection is asking for trouble.





OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Because you're a genius, everybody should follow our lead and use it as well. Best damn AV on the market.



Couldn't say it better. Not a single virus on any PC I've had Nod32 on...I know because I've scanned each one with like 7-10 different AV's and even tried infecting them on purpose.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 30, 2008)

tigger said:


> Probably most of the viruses these days come from the anti virus companys.Keep us jumpy and buying their programs.



Buy? I can get the viruses free and I can remove them for free and block a large percentage for free.


----------



## francis511 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI

Rofl


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 30, 2008)

with internet you need some good antivirus , and there is something which is most viruses not work on vista , xp died quick without antivairus


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

What are you people doing to get sick? I only do maybe if im lucky 1 or 2 times a year and hardly any bad ones...last bad one maybe 2 years now?

Not like I haven't downloaded either.

I really really want to know how you are getting infected.....do you do windows updates? do you torrent that much(even then I never have gotten sick...)? Where did you get your last one at? really!


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What are you people doing to get sick? I only do maybe if im lucky 1 or 2 times a year and hardly any bad ones...last bad one maybe 2 years now?
> 
> Not like I haven't downloaded either.
> 
> I really really want to know how you are getting infected.....do you do windows updates? do you torrent that much(even then I never have gotten sick...)? Where did you get your last one at? really!



Yup I am in the same boat. I reformat every 3-6 months and I never have viruses. Maybe a few when I scan but I don't really keep up with the updates..


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll run a scan it will be months...U people have seen how I run this machine stuff everywhere....

NOTING I'll install another one noting. It's crazy! because everyone talks like they catch stuff A LOT.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 30, 2008)

The last viruses is had in my pc was like 2-3 years ago... on my gaming rig a NEVER use av programs and on my internet rig i use Kaspersky but it's not enabled all the time


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 30, 2008)

goodness gracious, where did u get all of that virus?


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 30, 2008)

haha i betya 90% of viruses are from anti virus companies.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

beesagtig said:


> haha i betya 90% of viruses are from anti virus companies.



I swear it's MS have so for years.....I think they make them to break pirated soft and then they spread like roaches.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 30, 2008)

Lots of pron would be my guess.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Dec 30, 2008)

You should all run Linux. (preferably Ubuntu )


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What are you people doing to get sick? I only do maybe if im lucky 1 or 2 times a year and hardly any bad ones...last bad one maybe 2 years now?
> 
> Not like I haven't downloaded either.
> 
> I really really want to know how you are getting infected.....do you do windows updates? do you torrent that much(even then I never have gotten sick...)? Where did you get your last one at? really!



+1, I haven't had a virus in over 5 years and I'm heavy into pron and torrents 

It's all about knowing how to use your PC. I own a PC business and it astounds me the crap people have on their computers and they wonder why half the shit doesn't work or they have viruses...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> You crazy? Surfing any website without an antivirus is like fucking a hooker without a condom :shadedshu



Dude how many times are you going to use that same line?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 30, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> You crazy? Surfing any website without an antivirus is like fucking a hooker without a condom :shadedshu



I just had to laugh at that. I think Ill put it in my Sig as a quote. 

I use Nod 32 AV and if they get it working, Ill have Threatfire too. It doesnt work on 64 bit systems right now though.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 30, 2008)

I havent had an infection in awhile. Its been a good minute though.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 30, 2008)

I havnt either shouldnt say anything though as ill most likely get a virus later tonight now that i have lol.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 30, 2008)

what we need is a real protection


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude how many times are you going to use that same line?



Until everyone gets the point and uses NOD32 

Or basically until "I think I have a virus, yet I have no AV" or related threads are a thing of the past.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2008)

I have Kaspersky, but I never turn it on. I only use it occasionally for an on-demand scan of a suspicious download or file and the occasional system scan. The protection is never on at all. I haven't had a virus in years, and I surf a lot of porn and torrents. lol. It's all about knowing what sites you can trust.


----------



## kysg (Dec 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I have Kaspersky, but I never turn it on. I only use it occasionally for an on-demand scan of a suspicious download or file and the occasional system scan. The protection is never on at all. I haven't had a virus in years, and I surf a lot of porn and torrents. lol. It's all about knowing what sites you can trust.



more like just keeping a low profile.


----------



## blueskynis (Jan 11, 2009)

Linux is good for browsing/watching porn sites. No need for an antivirus/antispyware/anticrap to safely browse them either


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 13, 2009)

Haven't had a virus since SP3 , then got a nasty virtumonde infection over the weekend- totally random while browsing innocent websites. Nothing I had could take it out (including nod32 and my manual removals... I just couldn't find all of it... so many files....). Malwarebytes' anti-malware got rid of it in the end. Better than spybot and adaware in my opinion- and I used to love them.


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 13, 2009)

I run avast. Works very well for a freeware. I've been surfing for a lot of years and have not ever had a serious virus. Guess I've been lucky.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 13, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> "My computer keeps running slow, I don't understand...." :shadedshu



The number 1 statement, I don't download anything, I NEVER watch porn... 

Anyways, Avira also has a TON of false positives in testing...

But either way 150,000 is insane, most I have ever pulled is like 65k.

Antivirus, I'm a Kaspersky/Nod32 guy.

Personally I run Nod32 or nothing at all.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 13, 2009)

i like avast and spybot.


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

Woah, how did you get so many Viruses?!? lol. Was your computer running really slow?


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 13, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> Woah, how did you get so many Viruses?!? lol. Was your computer running really slow?



most likely, i got about 300 when i fixed my moms PC.


----------

